# Women, do you like men with large Adam's apples?



## failoutboy

.


----------



## gunner21

Some do, some don't....

^ This answer can be applied to most "Women, do you like guys with/who have "x"?" questions.


----------



## probably offline

I think it makes them look fragile rather than manly(much like seing other bones through the skin). At least if their necks are slender. I kinda like that.


----------



## caelle

I don't. They look painful to me.


----------



## Amphoteric

nomi said:


> I don't. They look painful to me.


I've been poked by one many times. It's not actually painful but quite unexpected


----------



## gunner21

ITT failout boy differentiates women who like/dislike adam's apple so he knows who to PM. Cheeky!


----------



## Yer Blues

failoutboy said:


>


:lol Is that real? Looks like he swallowed a chicken wing whole.


----------



## M0rbid

Looks like he's been gagged with a disfigured wood.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Not really. I imagine the only possibly favourable thing that would come out of it would be a deeper voice, but they look a little bleh.


----------



## zookeeper

Adam's apple is such a silly term.


----------



## Yer Blues

zookeeper said:


> Adam's apple is such a silly term.


Yes. Adam's chicken wing would be more apt. Last time I mention the chicken wing, I promise.


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ByMyself19

It looks good on some men :yes


----------



## crimeclub

zookeeper said:


> Adam's apple is such a silly term.


Laryngeal prominence is the actual name for the bump according to my Anatomy prof. It's cartilage that wraps around men's and women's voice box, so it's casual name should be 'pointy cartilage protrusion' or PCP.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> Laryngeal prominence is the actual name for the bump according to my Anatomy prof. It's cartilage that wraps around men's and women's voice box, so it's casual name should be 'pointy cartilage protrusion' or PCP.


PCP? :lol

My hump, my hump, my hump......It's my voice box bump, in the back and in the front! :haha


----------



## Gwynevere

:eek :eek :eek :cry

Hell no!

It makes me think of choking, really freaks me out seeing people with adams apples. Ugh, just so awful


----------



## tieffers

probably offline said:


> I think it makes them look fragile rather than manly(much like seing other bones through the skin). At least if their necks are slender. I kinda like that.


Ohhh, agreed. :yes

I really like a visible Adam's apple, so long as it's not freakishly prominent.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I prefer a big bulge to be located in the pants.


----------

